# Hive Tyrant w/Wings: Best Load-Out?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I've recently decided to add a winged Hive-Tyrant to my Nid swarm, but I'm rather torn on what to give in the the way of gear. Now, a bonesword and lashwhip seem rather obvious, and would look rather cool, but what else do I give the critter? Keep it simple with scything talons, or get some ranged support with twin-linked devourers?

I'd also appreciate any handy/sneaky tactics to using the beastie, as I usually just field a foot-slogging Tyrant or a Swarmlord.

What I fight most often:
Eldar
IG/SoB/GK Unholy combo army
Tau


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Deneris said:


> I've recently decided to add a winged Hive-Tyrant to my Nid swarm, but I'm rather torn on what to give in the the way of gear. Now, a bonesword and lashwhip seem rather obvious, and would look rather cool, but what else do I give the critter? Keep it simple with scything talons, or get some ranged support with twin-linked devourers?
> 
> I'd also appreciate any handy/sneaky tactics to using the beastie, as I usually just field a foot-slogging Tyrant or a Swarmlord.
> 
> ...


Stuff that can keep up and/or provide cover couldn't hurt. Winged warriors with bone swords and gargoyles are pretty good. Combine these with a CC flying tyrant and fun stuff ensues. Toss in a group of two or hormagaunts and you have an expensive but fast hitting core.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I run my flyrant with 2 TL Devs, he packs a nasty punch in the shooting phase and still is pretty awesome in CC being an MC. Not having AS, I tend to keep him shooting as long as possible and avoid assault. Without the Tyrant Guard support he is slightly more vulnerable. Give him a meat shield of about 25-30 Gargs and you have an extremely mobile firebase.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

You want to maximize his abilities, so I would make sure he can take his 2 shots a turn. That means either a weapon and psychic attack, or two weapons. I'd put something on him besides the scything talons. You've already made your investment with the wings, so use that slot to maximize his killing power. 

Remember you can deepstrike him too, having wings. Appearing and hosing down an infantry unit with devourers will really ruin their day. Nobody wants a Hive Tyrant running amok in their deployment zone, so expect it to be a major distraction to the enemy's strategy as well. Of course, with the other army screaming "kill it!" and trying their best to do so, make sure you don't hang him out to dry (and get killed) or if they go at him hard, be prepared to exploit it elsewhere with the rest of your army.

As others have said, a meat shield is a nice insurance policy against low-AP weapons.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

You can see my thoughts here. 

EDIT: Tactica Article Linked


----------



## reedschel (Apr 15, 2010)

i run my tyrant with wings, two sets of sything talons, and adrenal glands. its relativly cheap and makes him decent for tank hunting


----------

